# Expobar excitement



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Not even pulled a shot I'm just looking at it with admiration.
View attachment 7503


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice go make some coffee ...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good , time to feed the grinder and make some joe.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Looks very nice and Shiny what kinda job is it doing??


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Enjoy it. They are great machines


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

A thing of undoubted beauty. Lots of chrome. V good!!!!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ian, was a pleasure to meet you earlier today.

Enjoy your new Brewtus.......at least it looks like it's working









Post up or drop me a pm if you have any questions.

Cheers


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely machine.cant wait to get mine later in the year


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Pulled one yet or still looking??


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Shots pulled this morning, I knew I was using the same beans as yesterday, same grinder, same settings, same weight but something happened with the taste. If I had just opened a new bag of beans I would have said it was that but a massive difference which can only be put down to the Brewtus and it's extraction characteristics.

Ian


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Cracking setup you have there mate! Enjoy making some fantastic coffee.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

You lucky devil......


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Shots pulled this morning, I knew I was using the same beans as yesterday, same grinder, same settings, same weight but something happened with the taste. If I had just opened a new bag of beans I would have said it was that but a massive difference which can only be put down to the Brewtus and it's extraction characteristics.
> 
> Ian


I agree, using a 'proper' E61 espresso machine opens up a whole new world of tastes


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one mate, love my brewtus









How are you finding it so far?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice. I think that if I were looking for non-lever machine now it would be the Brewtus!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

aphelion said:


> Nice one mate, love my brewtus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent machine that did not take any settling in to


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great machine, I bet your well chuffed.


----------

